
Dennis Hof, Dead Brothel Owner, Cruises to Victory in Nevada State Election - rustcharm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/07/us/politics/dennis-hof-dead-pimp-nevada.html
======
hprotagonist
Remember when john ashcroft lost to a dead guy?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_election_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_election_in_Missouri,_2000)

------
rubyfan
It made sense when I got to this part...

 _His election means that county commissioners from his district will pick a
replacement, who must be a Republican and live there. That will most likely
play out in the coming weeks after the election results are confirmed on
Friday, said Arnold Knightly, a spokesman for Nye County, the main county in
Mr. Hof’s district._

~~~
taborj
That's what I was thinking. The majority still wanted a Republican, and
they'll get one, though they won't have as much say in who that person is,
exactly.

------
vonnik
I drove through Hof's district last year and picked up his memoir "The Art of
the Pimp", which was stacked high in the gas stations.

Hof was a selfish man with selfish politics, but it was a fascinating read,
and weirdly honest; i.e. Hof deliberately did not make himself look good in
his own memoir. I have no idea why.

[https://www.amazon.com/Art-Pimp-Mans-Search-
Money/dp/1941393...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Pimp-Mans-Search-
Money/dp/1941393276)

------
pinewurst
That's the best NYT headline I've seen, even if it doesn't equal the NY Post's
"Headless Body in Topless Bar".

~~~
porphyrogene
For the sake of clarity, the headline is currently "Dennis Hof, Dead Brothel
Owner, Cruises to Victory in Nevada State Election". Prostitution is legal in
Nevada. Hof has been accused of rape and sexual assault. Hof held a campaign
event the night before his death with a porn actor (Ron Jeremy) and an
unofficial symbol of the GOP who was found guilty of egregious racial
profiling by the Department of Justice while working in law enforcement (Joe
Arpaio). His opponent was a woman who is alive.

The article has some truly disturbing insight from a local professor of
Political Science and has tremendous value beyond a funny headline. I am glad
that the headline has been revised.

~~~
masonic

      found guilty of egregious racial profiling by the Department of Justice
    

The DOJ can't "find" anybody "guilty" of any crime. That's what juries are
for. Obama's DOJ sued his department.

~~~
porphyrogene
That is correct. It was a federal court that convicted him of racial
profiling. He also cost the taxpayers 4 million dollars (out of a total of
about 150 million) by failing to cooperate with legal proceedings and being
charged with contempt.

For the sake of clarity, a jury is not required to be found guilty. An accused
person has a right to a trial by jury but that right is usually not exercised
due to the cost of litigation.

~~~
masonic

      convicted him of racial profiling
    

Again, false. He was convicted only of contempt of court, and he was pardoned
for that.

------
bastard_op
Even a dead pimp and brothel owner can win us elections with enough facebook
sponsoring support. Imagine doing the same for presidency! Oh wait...

